# Put in a big one today



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I am glad I had my Escalaria stair climber today to get this 
100 gallon residential water heater down a flight of stairs.....

they insisted on a 100 gallon unit and now they got 175 gallons of hot water in series....


http://s3-media4.fl.yelpcdn.com/bphoto/tnZ86nOTlgaAu4AGGpIsug/o.jpg


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Your code in your area require mixing valves or no ?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

In residential the only time I've seen mixing valves required is on hydroheat systems, in my area at least... 

175 Gallons of hot water?!?!!!! Well, I have seen two 75's, but that was for a 4.5 bath house.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

They make us put them on ever storage tank type water heater in residential occupancy.I think its a bit rediculouse. They say its to prevent legionella and reduce the water temp from 140 down to 120 so people cant burn themselves


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

canuck92 said:


> Your code in your area require mixing valves or no ?



On the weekends they have a huge family coming into town all the time so they wanted overkill....This is at least a 5 bathroom house

Their are pressure balanced faucets in all bathrooms which is code...I tried to talk them into 2 75s but they would not go for it...
the last plumber installed the state next to a taller rheem in parallell and I know it was not drawing properly off both of the units at all...

This is in series with the state heater preheating the water temp then going into the 100 gallon unit at a higher temp.....

I am probably going to be changeing out that State unit in a few months because the water is tinged sort of brown which tells me it has been compromised...


so do you think I should have thrown in another thermal expansion tank??

I was debateing about it...


.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> They make us put them on ever storage tank type water heater in residential occupancy.I think its a bit rediculouse. They say its to prevent legionella and reduce the water temp from 140 down to 120 so people cant burn themselves


Good ol government protecting us from ourselves. What we really need is protection from them


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Honestly, we dont put t.e.t on are water heaters as for the brown water in the dirstribution system, maby a filtration unit can solve that problem. The brown water could be a handfull of variables


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I know it must be required by your code. What is the point of the safe pan under the tank?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

rwh said:


> I know it must be required by your code. What is the point of the safe pan under the tank?



If you install a pan under every water heater you install, you dont get a call a 3am in the morning from someone either pissed off and cussing at you because their basement has totally flooded and they want you to pay for the damages. :yes::yes: 

With the pan draining it directly to the nearby drain the emergency can and WILL wait until the next morning.........

also most people who have had leaking heaters think its a good idea and installing one makes you look more like you know what you are doing.......:laughing::laughing:


The brown water has to be coming from the older state water heater
being all the other water in the home is clear....and they just had their water conditioners worked on.. So I will be going back out there soon enough


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> rwh said:
> 
> 
> > I know it must be required by your code. What is the point of the safe pan under the tank?
> ...



Fair enough. Just curious


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Expansion tanks are requierd if theres a mixing valve on the water heater or if theres a check valve on the water distribution system ( thats only if its plastic water service not rated for hot water ) but i havent seen expansion tanks on any water heaters in my area or pans under water heaters. Only places that require a pan under the heater is if its suspended up in a ceiling. But 9 times out of ten its in the basement in the mech room thats has concrete floor and a floor drain if theres ever an issue. But i like to install water heaters 1 time that dont leak then i dont have to worry about a call back. We've done one expansion tank so far since iv been in the trade and that was on a booster pump for a 4 story building that had a 3/4 water service supplying 16 bathrooms plus kitchens.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

I forgot to mention, all are water heaters have a thermal expansion relief valve on them....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

canuck92 said:


> Expansion tanks are requierd if theres a mixing valve on the water heater or if theres a check valve on the water distribution system ( thats only if its plastic water service not rated for hot water ) but i havent seen expansion tanks on any water heaters in my area or pans under water heaters. Only places that require a pan under the heater is if its suspended up in a ceiling. But 9 times out of ten its in the basement in the mech room thats has concrete floor and a floor drain if theres ever an issue. But i like to install water heaters 1 time that dont leak then i dont have to worry about a call back. We've done one expansion tank so far since iv been in the trade and that was on a booster pump for a 4 story building that had a 3/4 water service supplying 16 bathrooms plus kitchens.


you can install them any way your little heart desires.... remember that the t+p valve can also cause catastropic damages if allowed to just piss down on that basement or slab floor.. 

Water does not always flow directly to the floor drain in the basements or in the slab homes.....sometimes the drain is the highest point in the whole area and the water from that leaking heater takes off in a different direction fills the whole home or basement before it ever reaches the drain........

So the day will come when someone calls you screaming about a leaking bradford white heater they claim you "half assed" installed 3-8 years ago .

They want to sue you for $$$$ damages.....or they want your insurance company to pay for it too..... and they start quoteing code to you and asking why you did not just install it in a pan???

then you will be singing another tune:yes::yes:

I probably could have let this one slide on the pan but its a hard habit to break

http://s3-media4.fl.yelpcdn.com/bphoto/czwutlY2SB0wDJCXCbfhIg/o.jpg
...


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I would be more concerned with the unsupported ex tank than installing it without a pan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> I would be more concerned with the unsupported ex tank than installing it without a pan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




If you Look real close Kc at the 100 gallon unit you can see that the unit is supported down from the ceiling joysts with 12 guage copper wire supports ,,,,


the Marathon unit has a pvc leg from the arm down to the heater itself
that one is hard to spot


thanks for caring.....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Never a floor drain here. I think they're only in Chicago and Massachusetts, but those guys won't post up pics

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Never a floor drain here. I think they're only in Chicago and Massachusetts, but those guys won't post up pics Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I've posted this before, pan required for 6 gallon or more over an occupied space.











I don't need to post a pic, here's a diagram.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Never a floor drain here. I think they're only in Chicago and Massachusetts, but those guys won't post up pics
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Are you feeling all better today???


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumbdrum said:


> I've posted this before, pan required for 6 gallon or more over an occupied space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just went out on one this am where the 50 glallon Rheem heater basicaly took out the carpet for a very elderly couple..... there was a standpipe on the slab that could have been cut off level and a pan could have 
been installed way back 10 years ago and everyone would have been happy...


The daughter was a total bi/ch and wanted it installed this morning for them but I could not come back out until after a family dinner at noon...... she found someone who would put it in today for 1600.... I left him my drain hose and told the old lady to make sure he installs a pan for them ... 

I dont think he will be happy with my suggestion.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> I just went out on one this am where the 50 glallon Rheem heater basicaly took out the carpet for a very elderly couple..... there was a standpipe on the slab that could have been cut off level and a pan could have been installed way back 10 years ago and everyone would have been happy... The daughter was a total bi/ch and wanted it installed this morning for them but I could not come back out until after a family dinner at noon...... she found someone who would put it in today for 1600.... I left him my drain hose and told the old lady to make sure he installs a pan for them ... I dont think he will be happy with my suggestion.


 it is not much of an issue in this area with basements.


----------

